# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Imagne a magic staff of baldness

## MrBald

Hello, I am nw5-6. I don't wish this curse on anyone, since its such a torture, but somedays when I am really bitter and angry about it (I am mostly depressed/anxious, but sometimes I get angry/bitter) I wish a had a magic staff, which I could wave at some of the NW1´s i know, and it would instantly transform them into nw6.

Then it would be interesting to see how their whole life would change, and see how easy it would be for them to keep their "positive attitude" towards life.  :Mad:

----------


## Loony

****ing narcissist. If you didn't want it to happen to yourself you wouldn't want it to happen to someone else.

People like you should

----------


## MrBald

Where are you on the norwood-scale?

----------


## Loony

*Read your first post then read the second post. Enough said.

The stress that people with NW1/NW2 stress about is about the coming stress when their at (your) NW6 stage.

There's nothing you gonna do about it unless you've saved 'some' money (and even then it's minimal) and if you feel like posting this kind of shit do it in the "Rant" section - where people expect this kind of posts or go there by purpose. 

'Magic stick'... Try alcohol, marihuajana, heroin, oxycodone or even shrooms and you'll be way happier - without having to unnecessarily share your pain with others who are already trying to give your pain a place in their future.* 

If you seriously expect adult people to join in your 'imagine if' imagination you really need one or more of the above mentioned life-supplies.

----------


## MrBald

Well first of all, learn to complete your sentences.

Secondly, learn to read between the lines man. The magic staff i wrote about is of course just a experiment with thoughts.. 
But some people on this world actually -in my eyes- deserve to be nw6's, at least for a while. So they understand how it is to live life "on hard mode".

----------


## Loony

I understand but not just nw1's or nw2's man im an nw 1 or 2 i dont know but i know my brothers support me because i tell everybody the way it is nobody even noticed. Man if you just speak about how you feel about it instead of wishing other people cancer when uve got some, you would feel way better.

Tbh brother u just got to keep your head up and enjoy life man **** what everybody thinks they are WAY to busy to stress and be insecure about theirselves. Closely take a look at the people you love and surround you. If you dont have any man join a gym really and **** everybody there also they are to busy with theirselves. Get yourself some new good clothes some good brand which will make you feel rich or good looking again and takes your mind off the baldness.

And about my english im sure you can understand what i say im not even american or english labeled autistic and alcoholic so i got an excuse but youve got none to wish others your pain. So live with it and enjoy it like u just reborn man all i can say.

----------


## MrBald

> I understand but not just nw1's or nw2's man im an nw 1 or 2 i dont know but i know my brothers support me because i tell everybody the way it is nobody even noticed. Man if you just speak about how you feel about it instead of wishing other people cancer when uve got some, you would feel way better.
> 
> Tbh brother u just got to keep your head up and enjoy life man **** what everybody thinks they are WAY to busy to stress and be insecure about theirselves. Closely take a look at the people you love and surround you. If you dont have any man join a gym really and **** everybody there also they are to busy with theirselves. Get yourself some new good clothes some good brand which will make you feel rich or good looking again and takes your mind off the baldness.
> 
> And about my english im sure you can understand what i say im not even american or english labeled autistic and alcoholic so i got an excuse but youve got none to wish others your pain. So live with it and enjoy it like u just reborn man all i can say.


 Didn't mean to insult you man, you got a point in what you are writing, and I got a point too i guess. Sometimes this baldness shit is too much too handle though and in creates bitterness in me. Im sure you understand. Take care man.

----------

